
Cambridge PhD student is winner of first Bitcoin scholarship - edward
https://www.cambridgeindependent.co.uk/business/cambridge-phd-student-is-winner-of-first-bitcoin-scholarship-9096459/
======
jraedisch
HAHAHA, great scam! Flagged.

~~~
tromp
To wit:

> Named after bitcoin creator Satoshi Nakamoto (aka Dr Craig S Wright)

